# 'no MTB' rule @ skateparks



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

What can someone do about the 'no MTB' rule at a skatepark?
any 20" wheeled bike is allowed, a specialized P1, or Giant STP is not.
Is this a common rule? 

:madman:


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Just put 20" rims on your MTB and go.


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

two reasons, can't get used to the steeep HA anymore, and my wrists are too used to 5" squish


----------



## hobbers (Aug 26, 2006)

I thought about going to a skate park near me, but didn't realize there might be rules like this. I'd probably just check it out when the least people are there.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

what the heck is up w/ that rule. that is so screwed up.


----------



## Str8NoobYo (Aug 3, 2006)

is it gated? do you have to pay to get in? if not i'd say ride it, no one can really do anythign about it... we have kids here that ride razor scooter things and all sorts of BS.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

That's lame. Especially if it's a public skate park, because in a way you helped pay for it.


----------



## bleu (Jan 24, 2005)

As long as it's a public (ala free) park that 20s are allowed into, you can't be stopped from riding there.

If it's private, you're fvcked.


----------



## Tag1 (Mar 17, 2006)

Prime8 said:


> What can someone do about the 'no MTB' rule at a skatepark?


Take down the sign. Repeat if necessary. :madmax:


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

i haven't had any problem with riding my P1 in any indoor or outdoor skateparks. i've gotten a few stares, but i've always been welcomed. i've even seen a squishy or two in a skatepark before.


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah it's a free access public place... they have tiny little kids on skateboards and men on brakeless BMXs, but within a minute of being there I get asked to leave, repeatedly. Once at 3:30AM with less than 12 people total at the park I was asked to leave.

I can understand NO BIKES at all.... but when you start to pick and choose who can and can't. well then thats like, bad :madman: :madmax: :nono:


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Prime8 said:


> Yeah it's a free access public place... they have tiny little kids on skateboards and men on brakeless BMXs, but within a minute of being there I get asked to leave, repeatedly. Once at 3:30AM with less than 12 people total at the park I was asked to leave.
> 
> I can understand NO BIKES at all.... but when you start to pick and choose who can and can't. well then thats like, bad :madman: :madmax: :nono:


That's BS ... if there are guys on BMX's there you should just ride !

This being said if your going at prime session and dudes are killing it and your out there trying to learn I might ask you to come back at another time .

See if you can go in the mornings to learn the park and get your lines down , then go back and kill it in front of the BMX's and you shouldnt have any problems .


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

_ Leave?... oohhh I'll leave... when your momma gets here to pick me up... chump. Now sit down._

Who is telling you to "leave"?


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

wish i could just stay till the cops remove me, but I can't do that. (job)
I work shifts, so I have been there at all hours of the day/night. They see 26" wheels and thats it, boot me out.
They have a small skate shop there. So I guess they are the ones enforcing the 'rule'

where's Tony Soprano when ya need him huh!?

Evil4bc: I totally get that, used to ride bmx in the '80s


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

I think that DJ and urban bikes should be allowed at skateparks and BMX's, basically any thing with 20" or 24" wheels or DJ and urban bikes with 26". But I think that its kinda lame when people go to sakteparks with FS with big wide knoby tires and lots of travel and all that stuff I think that they should be sticking to the trails.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

well than BS anyone who gives you Sh!t. if they say no MTB's say "Hey, its a full cromo frame, its got street tires and the frame is like 14" the BMXers are going to cause more damage. funny thing. yours says no MTB's allowed ? mine says no BMX bikes allowed. and or no pikes w/ pegs.

your bike isnt a "mountain bike" its a urban DJ park bike  just ride it, if you get kicked out, wait 10 mins then go back in.


----------



## norton05 (Sep 20, 2005)

happens at my local parks sometimes. MTB take bigger lines than BMXers and boarders, and can really mess up the flow of the place even if it's only a few people. For some tricks I can take up pretty much the whole park on my P1, that has to be annoying to other users. So I just don't bother with skateparks unless it is almost empty OR just little kids on Razors.

If you show up with fullface, armor, and a DH bike and proceed to suck, well then I would tolerate you until you got in my way a few times then just ask you to pay more attention. NEVER ask anybody to leave unless they are ruining the place, just ask em to wake up, it's a public place.

The easiest way to get along with others at a skatepark I've found is just to shred the living f*** out of it. MTBers at skateparks look like tools unless you rip. Sucks, but true.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

ahh this happened to me at my local park when they first opened up. i went in and got in a huge arguement wiht the manager of the park, she was arrogant as anything. i asked her all tahts tuff exactly, what differnce does my larger wheel diameter make? no response. what can those kids out there do on their bikes that i cant? tricks and stuff. to which i told her i would go out and show up any one of those kids right now if she'd let me. i then went on to tell her about how mountain bikes do less damage cause of the lack of pegs and grinding and what not. also point out that little kids in there on bikes with training wheels are far more of aliablity then you. i did alll that and still couldnt get in so i went online and found out who here boss was an wrote him an email about how his park manager had very little knowledge about the sports she was meant to be supervising and that i didnt feel she was fit for the position and should be dismissed immedietly and/or told to allow all bikes in. they then changed the policy and unfortunately shes still there but now i can ride whenever i want. and i think the supervisor guy gave the manager woman a stern talking to cause i got in for free a couple times and got numerous applogies.

i wouldnt recommend getting in an arguement right off the bat unless it presents it self. write the county supervisor or whatever and jsut get the policy changed


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

xKREDx said:


> I think that DJ and urban bikes should be allowed at skateparks and BMX's, basically any thing with 20" or 24" wheels or DJ and urban bikes with 26". But I think that its kinda lame when people go to sakteparks with FS with big wide knoby tires and lots of travel and all that stuff I think that they should be sticking to the trails.


I guess I should start kicking all the 20" and 24" bmx, and 24" and 26" park bikes off of our MTB dirt jumps then. Especially the 20"ers with pegs that tear nice big holes when they toss the bike. Or skid the place up trying to stop with their feet 'cause it's cool to ride brakeless (regardless of skill level). Or the bmx riders that think it's cool to do coping tricks (like disasters) on the lips and mess them up (if you want to do that crap go to a park with real ramps). A bike is a bike. Who cares if the rider has a FF and pads on. Some guys gotta work the next day 'cause they ain't living at home with mommy and daddy. I say let the MTB's ride.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

WaveDude said:


> I guess I should start kicking all the 20" and 24" bmx, and 24" and 26" park bikes off of our MTB dirt jumps then. Especially the 20"ers with pegs that tear nice big holes when they toss the bike. Or skid the place up trying to stop with their feet 'cause it's cool to ride brakeless (regardless of skill level). Or the bmx riders that think it's cool to do coping tricks (like disasters) on the lips and mess them up (if you want to do that crap go to a park with real ramps). A bike is a bike. Who cares if the rider has a FF and pads on. Some guys gotta work the next day 'cause they ain't living at home with mommy and daddy. I say let the MTB's ride.


I concur.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

^^^
Especially since I am one of those people who has ridden their DH bike in a park with full padding and a FF on.


----------



## bleu (Jan 24, 2005)

Is it publicly owned? If so, complain to whoever has administration over it about the f'd up rule (City, county, etc).


----------



## Tag1 (Mar 17, 2006)

norton05 said:


> MTBers at skateparks look like tools unless you rip. Sucks, but true.


Doesn't that apply to all of them? I think bmx'rs and especially skateboarders look like tools when unless they rip...part of the learning curve is looking like a tool for a while. The dues you pay for greatness, ha.


----------



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

I just helped get a new skatepark built in my town- 5 years of fundraising and meetings with the city, parents, neighbors, school boards, police officers, park designers, etc. I got involved specifically to make sure bikes would be allowed in the park- so maybe I can help shed some light on the process. The no-mtb rule probably comes from some parks-and-rec staff member that copied-and-pasted someone else's park rules. That's how most of these rules are generated. I would ask the parks director or the parks board where the rule came from and why. They probably think of MTBs as trail bikes and don't want someone using the park in a totally inconsistant manner- like the downhill rig using it to practice drops to flat. Then you could show them a video like Jib or Eastside Freeride or something newer that has 26" bikes properly riding parks. Sometimes the city's insurance carrier is involved. Some of them don't allow bikes in the parks because unfortunately there is some history of bikes running into skaters because bikes usually travel at faster speeds. If the 20"ers are in there then you should be allowed too though. Sometimes the rules are generated by the park's designer- I've heard Dreamland won't warranty a park if bikes are allowed. Again, though if 20" with pegs are in there, then you would do less damage.
I know it isn't as satisfying, but ultimately, you'll have better luck opening the door, for you and others, through some city red-tape and meetings than with just tearing down signs and sneaking in though.
Good luck with getting it legalized
BTW here's a shot of part of our park with Tony Hawk. His crew just showed up for the Secret Skatepark Tour last Monday.
Also, our rule is bikes are allowed with plastic sleeved park pegs or no pegs only.


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

skateparks are cool but some of the people there are real Mc A$$ holes with cheese.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

well, the no mtb rule in most of our parks in enforced by well...skaters.

this creates a certain hostileness between us because skaters think they own the place, if its called a skatepark then skaters would think its theirs.

skaters think bikes tear up the place, thats thier excuse....we wreck the surfaces, or my skid on the cement....theyu will do anythign so they can own the park.

skaters are dicks and you gotta deal wit them, one way to get in is to roll with skaters...if you got back up on thier own side they wont mess, or care...and seeing how they inforce the rules, you are good. go get some skater friends....they is nice people

if its private, well argue the rule, dont sneak in, dont cause violence, dont take you bike untill the rule is removed cause if yoiu piss the owners off they will never let you in

have fun, and keep riding...the word public applies to every body, we shouldnt be discriminated becasue we ony have 2 wheels


----------

